# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Animated dreams?  (Yes, like a cartoon!)  Anyone ever had these?

## Sirocco

I wanted to ask this because most folks I personally know don't have them.  So, who else out there has animated/cartoon dreams?  What animation style do you experience most frequently, and what are the plots and interactions like with the dream characters?  How much direct control do you have over these dreams?  

I have them quite often, almost on a regular basis.  The type of animation itself also varies, from old school cell-shading (paint on acetate cells), to flash, to mixed media, 3d like a Pixar short, and even other forms, like stained glass.  The animations themselves also sometimes blend in with "reality", or other forms of media, and even occur in assorted forms and styles, such as "squiggly lines", pencil sketch animation on paper, etc.  The degree of control varies from merely being an observer of an "episode", to being an active, aware participant, to actually being a sort of active mastermind over the occurrences.  

It isn't just the visual quality and range that I find particularly entertaining in these animated dreams; the plots for many of them seem pretty well developed, and many play almost like full episodes of cartoon shows or shorts, while others are just short animated segments with some sort of message.  For instance, a few years ago, I had a particularly vivid animated dream that was like a full episode of the Golden Era Looney Tunes, complete with music synched with the actions, a bit of plot, and a whole lotta slapstick humor.  The references even thrown about in the dream were era-appropriate, with Chicago style mobsters eventually showing up to give the main characters a bit of a slapstick style beatdown!

More recently, I had a rather interesting stained glass animated dream sequence which showed a person's life...his daily routines, and his existence in general.  The sun would rise, and set...and rise, and set....and as each cycle would occur, he would go about his daily life; going to work, meeting with friends, etc.  Then an omnipresent voice began to pose various existential questions.  I also remember the catchphrase "Look not towards the rising and setting of the sun, but that which endows it with its power.  Look to it in all things" being muttered at the end of the sequence, when the animation itself sort of took a dramatic cinematographic angle, and the sun began to set.

Then of course, there was a pretty fun and lucid dream where I was basically flying around with an animated character (from a recent, rather popular and well made series; I'll leave the guesswork up to you guys who are so inclined as to who this was  :wink2: ), and having quite a blast...that is, until I ended up crashing into some cartoon water (Flash format!  ::D: ).  This one was also particularly interesting, because during one of the flight sequences, there were strange mixed-media creatures (made from recycled materials) that were hindering our progress, including flying jellyfish made from what I could only decipher as some sort of coffee packaging.  These creatures were beautiful, in a strange, "found objects/collage" kinda way.

Furthermore, animated shows are often a fixture in my dreams, playing in the background on a TV or the like.  

So anyway, I'd love to hear from some of you guys who have had similar experiences!

----------


## Dreamaway

I do occassionally have animated dreams, or ones that look like a game. The weird thing is that when it's animated, it is always in third-person and I can control the main character but I think that I'm just watching TV!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Yup.  To me, the animated third person dreams are annoying at best.

----------


## KingYoshi

I've had many dreams where I am playing a video game and my dream becomes the video game. I've had first person animated as well as third person animated dreams. This are usually "3D high resolution" type animation. My favorites however, are the straight 2D animated dreams. I'm a big anime fan, so I have had several dreams where I'm in an anime type animated world. Truly beautiful to look at.

----------


## Alucinor XIII

I definitely have. When I was in college, my friends and I had a ritual of getting high at night and watching a few episodes of King of the Hill. I took a break from smoking for a week, and one of those nights I had some intense REM rebound and had a King of the Hill dream that was pretty in depth.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sirocco

> I've had many dreams where I am playing a video game and my dream becomes the video game. I've had first person animated as well as third person animated dreams. This are usually "3D high resolution" type animation. My favorites however, are the straight 2D animated dreams. I'm a big anime fan, so I have had several dreams where I'm in an anime type animated world. Truly beautiful to look at.




Haha, YES.  I've had soo many dreams where I am playing a game, and the game becomes the dream!  Most of my favourite games have been RTS/Strategy games, such as any of the C&C series, or Sim City4/et al.  Then there are others where the game suddenly warps into some weird 3d animation, and everyone breaks out into a musical bit (that's another thing I notice in some of my dreams...spontaneous musicals...haha).  These vary from the fixed view (ya know, the original C&C, etc), to outright high quality 3d graphics like you mentioned.

----------


## Xvaiuer

Yes. for some reason I have lots of these types of dreams. Probably because I play so much video games  :tongue2: . It's always like I'm playing the game.  I had a GTA IV dream and it was in third person and was just like GTA IV, then had a COD dream and it was in first person just like COD, so it varies for me based on what the actual game is like. I have had some dreams where it starts off in third person and shifts to first person and vice versa. I personally like the third person ones better.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Haha, YES.  I've had soo many dreams where I am playing a game, and the game becomes the dream!  Most of my favourite games have been RTS/Strategy games, such as any of the C&C series, or Sim City4/et al.  Then there are others where the game suddenly warps into some weird 3d animation, and everyone breaks out into a musical bit (that's another thing I notice in some of my dreams...spontaneous musicals...haha).  These vary from the fixed view (ya know, the original C&C, etc), to outright high quality 3d graphics like you mentioned.



Yes, yes, I have had my fair share of spontaneous musicals! Love 'em. Also, I forgot to mention the dreams where the video game becomes the dream and I'm in first person running around, but still am using a controller. Its pretty trippy to thing about or even describe actually. Good stuff.

----------


## Narwhal

I had a dream that the whole scene was all cartoon style, composed of only white and light grey for shadows, almost like that a-ha music video except not shaky. The thing was that me and the dream characters were completely normal and waking life like. Kinda cool.

----------


## Sefrys

I had several dreams that were animated, but in the way of a video game. One of these dreams was me playing "Serious Sam" (gotta love this game xD) in first person with the old 2005~~ graphics.

----------


## Ksero

I have experienced this as well, I have had a few with minecraft style graphics, and some others that were smooth 3D animation. My favourite by far was a Wallace and Grommet style claymation dream (Ie everything is made out of Play-dough), The plot was a zombie apocalypse, so it was really a mind blowing experience.

----------


## Scionox

I have alot of video game and anime dreams, they vary but i can be in them either as player or as character. Sometimes it's a weird mix of video games as well, some things from one, others from another and the HUD is from entirely different game, haha.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sibyline

I have had old-school Disney, more modern like Madagascar, and Pixar style animation. Always with photorealistic stuff mixed in. I strive to keep my dreams manga-free.  :wink2:

----------


## Sprocketon

Recently I've had many video game style dreams like 1st person skyrim and third person prototype cgi. One dream I seem to remember from like 9 years ago was like an animated Scooby-Doo movie

----------


## 101Volts

> Then of course, there was a pretty fun and lucid dream where I was basically flying around with an animated character (from a recent, rather popular and well made series; I'll leave the guesswork up to you guys who are so inclined as to who this was ), and having quite a blast...that is, until I ended up crashing into some cartoon water (Flash format! ).  This one was also particularly interesting, because during one of the flight sequences, there were strange mixed-media creatures (made from recycled materials) that were hindering our progress, including flying jellyfish made from what I could only decipher as some sort of coffee packaging.  These creatures were beautiful, in a strange, "found objects/collage" kinda way.



I guess it was Rainbow Dash.

And I once dreamed I WAS Rainbow Dash. And I'm male.

Anyway, In that dream I flew, Then I was blown around by a tornado and later apologized for trying to steal something out of a warehouse.

----------


## sleepysam

yes i recently had one where was normal and cartoon didnt like it at all freaked me out quite a bit one of the characters at the end with wolfs head reminded me of the wolf on the breakfast cereal the cookie one.

----------


## Missqu

I only remember dream which was mario like  :tongue2:  That was low control LD

----------


## gatecharlie

I am fan of gaming and have played a number of games since childhood. I often dream of being in the gaming world, ending up into mixing the game series.

----------


## Popeo

I have had a few video game dreams, just of roblox and minecraft - which I play too mutch.
Always these dreams are third person, and usually the main character is me.

----------


## Neason

That would be an amazing dream sign! I have had a Minecraft dream by the way, but that's it.

----------


## MortalTrinity

I get all kinds of animated dreams.  Videogame dreams, dreams that involve animated characters, cartoon dreams.  I watch a lot of cartoons and read a lot of webcomics so they're making their way in my dreamscapes.  I haven't recently had a lot of Homestuck dreams.

----------


## DreamCrusader

Animated /Game Dreams can be the most fun or the most horrifying. Depending what your dreaming.    For me, i tend to have animated dreams that make me travel to different realms with friends or allies.  Usually it's to find and or steal something.  It can turn into a nightmare real quick. XD

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I've had a clay animated dream before, and a dream where I was in a jungle from Crash Bandicoot.
I also have dreams about virtual reality quite often, which can either look real or Sim-like.
And I've had a few dreams where everything was a cartoon/sketch.
I'm generally semi-lucid during those types of dreams, because I recognise that it's not reality, and sometimes identify it as a dream, but I kind of just go along with the storyline, like I'm playing a game.

----------

